# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر رشته از تجربی به ریاضی در سال چهارم

## shs77

سلام دوستان عزیز سوالی داشتم :

من اگر بخوام سوال چهارم رشته ریاضی بجای رشته فعلیم که تجربیه بخونم باید چکار کنم؟ چون دیگه نمیشه شهریور هم امتحان داد و گذشته!
میشه برم سر کلاس ریاضی بشینم و دیماه امتحانات درسای ریاضی 3 رو بدم؟
در ضمن چه درس هایی رو باید امتحان بدم؟ فیزیک هم باید امتحان بدم؟
من زیست و فیزیک رو تجدید شدم دیگه مهم نیستن امتحاناشون اگر بخوام اینکار رو بکنم؟

اصلا عملیه؟ مدرسه هم غیرانتفاعیه و بزرگسالان و.. هم داره
تشکر

----------


## shs77

دوستان لطفا جواب بدید

----------


## dow

هدف شما از تغییر رشته واضح نیستش چون با دیپلم تجربی بخوای ریاضی بدی هم میتونی و نیازی به مدرک ریاضی نیستش ولی فکرنکنم امکان تغییر رشته باشه تغییر رشته فکرکنم یک بار در دوم دبیرستان هستش و بار دیگه در دانشگاه البته تا جایی که من میدونم

----------


## سرور1999

سلام دوست عزیزامکان تغییررشته هست شمابایددودرس ازسال سوم روامتحان بدید

----------


## artim

> سلام دوستان عزیز سوالی داشتم :
> 
> من اگر بخوام سوال چهارم رشته ریاضی بجای رشته فعلیم که تجربیه بخونم باید چکار کنم؟ چون دیگه نمیشه شهریور هم امتحان داد و گذشته!
> میشه برم سر کلاس ریاضی بشینم و دیماه امتحانات درسای ریاضی 3 رو بدم؟
> در ضمن چه درس هایی رو باید امتحان بدم؟ فیزیک هم باید امتحان بدم؟
> من زیست و فیزیک رو تجدید شدم دیگه مهم نیستن امتحاناشون اگر بخوام اینکار رو بکنم؟
> 
> اصلا عملیه؟ مدرسه هم غیرانتفاعیه و بزرگسالان و.. هم داره
> تشکر


فیزیکم باید امتحان بدی چون کدهاشون فرق میکنه

----------


## V a h i d

*برای تغییر رشته از پایه سوم رشته تجربی به پیش دانشگاهی رشته ریاضی، موارد ریر را مد نظر قرار داده و پی گیر باشید:

۱ – بایددو درس حسابان و جبر واحتمال را امتحان دهید.

۲- امتحان به صورت نهایی و در حوزه امتحانی برگزار می شود.

۳- زمان پی گیری برای ثبت نام امتحان تغییر رشته پایان خرداد ماه خواهد بود.

۴- زمان امتحان تغییر رشته برای تمامی دوره های روزانه و شبانه، در تابستان ( یا مرداد و یا شهریور ماه) خواهدبود.
۵- حداقل نمره قبولی در تمامی دروس تغییر رشته ۱۰ می باشد. تذکر اینکه؛ حتی اگر کسی دریک درس نمره کمتر ۱۰( مثلا ۹/۷۵ –) هم بگیرد، اجازه و امکان تغییررشته نخواهد بود.

۶- دروس تغییررشته هیچ تاثیری بر روی معدل ندارد و تنها مجوز ورود به رشته دیگر است.*

----------

